# Dunno if I'm regretting choosing Dundee



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

We were told that if we choose the 3 options Dundee, Glasgow and Edinburgh that more chance of it happening quicker and so Dundee came through first offering appointment so we talked and I didn't want to wait so we went with Dundee but we have had the screening process and waiting for results and another appointment had 2 letters in past week, one to say what happened at last app and other to tell us what we are entitled too, it says I'm entitled to upto 2 'full' cycles of Ivf but if it works, I'm not entitled to using other cycle but what if it worked and I miscarried would I still not get my other try? And if my Amh is low or if I don't stimulate well to drug treatment or fewer than 3 eggs are collected no further treatment will be offered, I'm so scared because if I don't stimulate well my only chance will have been wasted, fell like they are the ones that decide if I have kids or not because would take ages to go private, why is it they waste billions on alcoholics, junkies, people wanting boob jobs, tummy tucks but the ones who genuinely contribute to the society, pay there taxes, and all they want is a long for child ( so many unwanted children out there) that we are made to pay    so sorry for rambling I'm just feeling nervous


----------



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

I totally understand how you feel as I had the exact same meltdown and sobbed my heart out over the 1 successful cycle thing. I now understand it to be only if the cycle leads to a live birth does treatment stop.

IVF is a very emotional process and I have spent many days trying hard to to worry about the what ifs. Try to concentrate on the positives, what if you do have a live birth, what if you do react well to the stimulation injections. 

Try to remain positive although I do understand that's hard. I hope your cycle goes well x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for the reply, and thank you that's a bit of a weight off my mind, I'm hoping I do because I feel so jealous of everybody getting pregnant so easy and I need to do all this, it'll be all worth it but having a baby shouldn't be this hard where the wham bam thank ya mam and then yer pregnant thing for me     lol


----------



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Hi just popping on to say you r in great hands in Dundee Ive had 2 cycles there and 2nd one worked. They were v professional and although everyones response is individual im 10 yrs older than you my amh was 10 and I responded well to both cycles even better 2nd time as they know what to tweak etc after one cycle. All those questions you have r totally normal but you will never get answers to the what ifs if you dont try. Try to take it a step at a time but honestly you will b well supported and looked after in Dundee the staff r great. Also recommend free counselling there too! All the best


----------

